# Offene AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht



## hrIntelNvidia (1. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einen Ryzen 9 5950x auf einem Asus Crosshair VIII Dark Hero gegönnt. Ich kühle die CPU gerade mit dem Noctua NH-D 15. Leider ist der Kühler doch etwas groß für das kleine ATX-Board.

Daher, und weil ich die CPU noch OCen möchte, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst leistungsfähigen Wasserkühler. Das Gehäuse ist ein be quiet! Silent Base 802. 

Was mir wichtig ist:
- Radiator aus Vollkupfer
- Kühlleistung sollte an erster Stelle stehen
- Leise wäre noch net, muss aber nicht Flüsterleise sein
- RGB brauche ich nicht. Wenn RGB dabei ist, sterbe ich aber auch nicht. 
- Die Installation sollte keinen Doktortitel vorrausetzen.
- Erweiterbar wäre noch nett. Evtl. kann dann eine neue GraKa mit in den Wasserkreislauf mitaufgenommen werden.
- Wassertemperatur sollte angezeigt werden können

Budget wäre so bis max. 500€

Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2021)

Da kann man das empfehlen:








						Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black
					

Mit der Eisbaer revolutioniert Alphacool den AIO Kühlermarkt grundsätzlich. Sind klassische AIO CPU-Kühler Wegwerfprodukte die weder erweiterbar noch wieder befüllbar sind, ist die Alphacool Eisbaer modular aufgebaut und kann jederzeit...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Es gibt nicht wirklich das was ALLES erfüllt.
Gerade die Wassertemperatur messen machen viele AIO nicht und die, die es können, sind geschlossen.

Hier bei der Kiste hast du:
Vollkupfer-Radiator
Erweiterbar auf mehrere Arten (Quickrelease oder eben abschrauben und Fittinge tauschen gegen das was man will). 
Installation ist einfach und auch das erweitern etc. ist einfach.
RGB hat die Kiste nicht, die Variante mit RGB hat noch Aurora im Namen. 

Die sollte dir reichen, wenn du die GPU mit einbingen willst, melde dich im Forum, hier stellen dir die Leute die passenden Fittinge usw zusammen.
Zusätzlicher Radiator passt bei dir auch noch rein (und ist empfohlen wenn man GPU einbindet, 1x 360er wird nicht leise sein bei CPU+GPU druff).


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2021)

Nimm lieber die neue Ausführung, die ist besser.
1. leisere Pumpe
2. Schlauch ohne Weichmacher
3. 13mm ohne Knickschutz, da 13/8mm Schlauch verbaut ist
4. D-RGB
5. Schlauch und Anschlüsse sind hochwertiger









						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## pseudonymx (1. Januar 2021)

Ne erweiterbare AiO (die da gibts definitiv gute von alphacool) ist i n den moment wo du sie erweterst keine AiO mehr... von daher solltest du gleich n kaufberatungs thread im erweiterbare wasserkühlungen forum aufmachen.... ne AiO macht solange sinn wie sie wartungsfrei/arm bleibt ansonsten ist n custom loop mit vernünftiger pumpen/AGB kombi IMMER die bessere wahl... für 500e kommt man da auch gut zu rande.... und radiator aus vollkupfer.... hmmm versteh ich jez wenig... grade wenn das teil IM case ist macht das kaum nen unterschied... kupferrohre haben eh die meißten Radiatoren (gibt wakü lines von einigen herstellern die nutzen alu... da ist dann aber auch die empfhelung NUR die komponenten der jeweiligen produktlinie zu benutzen da kupfer+alu+wasser = nicht gut)

nen doktortietel braucht auch ne custom wakü nicht.... fittinge in gfewinde drehen nen schlauch drauf stecken und ne überwurfmutter anschrauben kann jeder.... mit genügend sorgfalt und ohne schrott zu kaufen ist das im regelfall auch lecksave. die monatge von kühlblock ist der selbe aufwand wie bei ner AiO das gleiche gilt für das anschließen.

Und ich würde sagen KEINE AiO übertrifft die kühlleistung eines NH-D 15 und auch nur ausreichend dimensionierte custom WaKüs bringen geringere temperaturen als ein NH-D 15.... nen großer kreislauf braucht halt länger um sich aufzuheizen was in minimal geringeren temperaturen und weniger geräuschen endet.... mehr OC wirste aber nicht wirklich machen Können z.b höchstens leiser


----------



## cryon1c (1. Januar 2021)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Ne erweiterbare AiO (die da gibts definitiv gute von alphacool) ist i n den moment wo du sie erweterst keine AiO mehr... von daher solltest du gleich n kaufberatungs thread im erweiterbare wasserkühlungen forum aufmachen.... ne AiO macht solange sinn wie sie wartungsfrei/arm bleibt ansonsten ist n custom loop mit vernünftiger pumpen/AGB kombi IMMER die bessere wahl... für 500e kommt man da auch gut zu rande.... und radiator aus vollkupfer.... hmmm versteh ich jez wenig... grade wenn das teil IM case ist macht das kaum nen unterschied... kupferrohre haben eh die meißten Radiatoren (gibt wakü lines von einigen herstellern die nutzen alu... da ist dann aber auch die empfhelung NUR die komponenten der jeweiligen produktlinie zu benutzen da kupfer+alu+wasser = nicht gut)
> 
> nen doktortietel braucht auch ne custom wakü nicht.... fittinge in gfewinde drehen nen schlauch drauf stecken und ne überwurfmutter anschrauben kann jeder.... mit genügend sorgfalt und ohne schrott zu kaufen ist das im regelfall auch lecksave. die monatge von kühlblock ist der selbe aufwand wie bei ner AiO das gleiche gilt für das anschließen.
> 
> Und ich würde sagen KEINE AiO übertrifft die kühlleistung eines NH-D 15 und auch nur ausreichend dimensionierte custom WaKüs bringen geringere temperaturen als ein NH-D 15.... nen großer kreislauf braucht halt länger um sich aufzuheizen was in minimal geringeren temperaturen und weniger geräuschen endet.... mehr OC wirste aber nicht wirklich machen Können z.b höchstens leiser


Naja eine AIO hat einen massiven Vorteil:
Die transportiert die Hitze weg vom Motherboard und umliegenden Komponenten (wenn richtig verbaut). 
Custom macht mehr Sinn wenn man gleich alles kühlen will.
Wenn der TE sagt er mag sich in 2-3 Monaten eine GPU mit Waterblock kaufen, dann muss man alles wieder umbauen - ist ja auch Quatsch (gut, hab ich auch gemacht, aber ich habe alle Teile und 10m Schlauch noch rumliegen xD).


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2021)

Alphacool verkauft aber auch Radiatoren inkl. Schläuche und manchmal auch Kühlkörper der Grafikkarten die auch bereits mit Schlauch vormontiert und vorbefüllt sind. Mit solchem Zubehör wird alles einfach per Schnellkupplungen erweitert. Die gleiche AIO haben wir auch verbaut und auch einen zusätzlichen Radiator verbaut. Nur das wir den Radiator separat gekauft haben und die selben Schnellkupplungen und ebenfalls im Vorfeld alles vormontiert und befüllt haben. Der Einbau war dann mit den Schnellkupplungen schnell und einfach erledigt. Wir haben sogar noch ein Temperatursensor zwischen gesetzt und regeln alles am ende sogar noch mit einer Quadro Lüftersteuerung von Aquacomputer.


----------



## pseudonymx (1. Januar 2021)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja eine AIO hat einen massiven Vorteil:
> Die transportiert die Hitze weg vom Motherboard und umliegenden Komponenten (wenn richtig verbaut).
> Custom macht mehr Sinn wenn man gleich alles kühlen will.
> Wenn der TE sagt er mag sich in 2-3 Monaten eine GPU mit Waterblock kaufen, dann muss man alles wieder umbauen - ist ja auch Quatsch (gut, hab ich auch gemacht, aber ich habe alle Teile und 10m Schlauch noch rumliegen xD).



ne AiO hat den vorteil das sie kompakt und wartungs"frei" ist..... und das auch nur so lange wie man sie nicht "erweitert" mit nem tower kühler hat man kaum mehr hitze um die CPU herum wenn optimaler airflow vorhanden ist.... ansonsten haste den "vorteil" auch bei jeder wasserkühlung..... da so ne AiO meißt in den deckel geschraubt wird ... und zwar frischluft saugend ist der vorteil aber auch wieder zu gut wie zunichte gemacht da der radiator die warme luft INS gehäuse abgibt... ne wahre wasserkühlung hat nen MoRa  oder eben nem großen extern montierten nexxxos

und sauteure schnellkupplungen  nutzen oder ma eben wasser ablassen nen schlauch an einer stelle kappen und die graka dazwischen hängen.... dann lieber die variante ohne kupplungen (auch wenn die bei der eisbaer benutzen plastikkupplungen durchaus sehr gut sind... benutze die auch. sind günstig und halten dicht)



IICARUS schrieb:


> Alphacool verkauft aber auch Radiatoren inkl. Schläuche und manchmal auch Kühlkörper der Grafikkarten die auch bereits mit Schlauch vormontiert und vor befüllt sind. Mit solchem Zubehör wird alles einfach per Schnellkupplungen erweitert. Die gleiche AIO haben wir auch verbaut und auch einen zusätzlichen Radiator verbaut. Nur das wir den Radiator separat gekauft haben und die selben Schnellkupplungen und ebenfalls im Vorfeld alles vormontiert und befüllt haben. Der Einbau war dann mit den Schnellkupplungen schnell und einfach erledigt. Wir haben sogar noch ein Temperatursensor zwischen gesetzt und regeln alles am ende sogar noch mit einer Quadro Lüftersteuerung von Aquacomputer.



ich sach ja.. is am ende wie ne custom


----------



## Blende8 (1. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du planst die Graka auch noch rein zu hängen würde ich gleich auf einen Custom loop gehen. Ich habe auch mit der Eisbaer Auroa für meinen 3900X angefangen und bin jetzt komplett am umbauen. Von der Aurora übernehme ich höchstens noch den Radiator und der Rest liegt dann dumm rum. Viellicht lasse ich die Aurora auch so wie sie ist und verkaufe sie. Dann ist wenigstens nicht der ganze Betrag verbrannt.
Blende8


----------

